# Finally Got My Ccw Permit!



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

Took 3 Months Here In Nv....

About Time!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Congrats! Welcome to the club.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Don't feel to bad as it took me and the wife almost 3mons to the day. Good luck.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

good on ya,hopefully i will be getting mine this winter..:smt023


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Great............another one of the good guys identified! :smt023


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

The streets keep getting safer with every new permit holder. Congrat and be safe.


----------



## steve24 (Jul 10, 2007)

I received my handgun permit Friday after waiting 31 days for it here in Tennessee.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Congratulations! Be safe, and you are one more person making this a safer planet. :smt023


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Congrats, another citizen stepping up against threat form badguysand elected officals.


----------

